# Clearance cut one-handing



## clearance (May 18, 2006)

Yes, its true, I cut myself yesterday one handing a MS200. There you go, Tom, Bermie, etc, another point for you guys (and girls). Windfirming a 80' hemlock, pushing of a small top, let my mind wander for a second and wham, cut close to the left wrist. Right away I grabbed a branch and squeezed it, all the power was there, didn't hurt, I felt ok and very lucky. Came down, pulled all the hangers on the way down, got some pads on it, stopped the bleeding. In the truck, in the boat, went home, got changed, went to the hospital. The nurses and the doc were very nice, scissored off the strips of skin and put in 8 stitches. Kind of embarrased to admit it to you all, but feel I should put my cards on the table. Be carefull out there everyone, be alert, the world needs more lerts.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 18, 2006)

Glad it wasn't worse, clearance. Lots of vitamin C helps healing.


----------



## 046 (May 18, 2006)

sorry to hear you got cut...


----------



## 04ultra (May 18, 2006)

clearance said:


> Yes, its true, I cut myself yesterday one handing a MS200. There you go, Tom, Bermie, etc, another point for you guys (and girls). Windfirming a 80' hemlock, pushing of a small top, let my mind wander for a second and wham, cut close to the left wrist. Right away I grabbed a branch and squeezed it, all the power was there, didn't hurt, I felt ok and very lucky. Came down, pulled all the hangers on the way down, got some pads on it, stopped the bleeding. In the truck, in the boat, went home, got changed, went to the hospital. The nurses and the doc were very nice, scissored off the strips of skin and put in 8 stitches. Kind of embarrased to admit it to you all, but feel I should put my cards on the table. Be carefull out there everyone, be alert, the world needs more lerts.



Were the nurses good looking??? That's what counts.. Hope your feeling better..


----------



## stihlatit (May 18, 2006)

Glad your ok Clearance. A split second is all it takes. Heal fast stay safe.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 18, 2006)

Very glad to hear that it wasn't worse. Get well!


----------



## foodforests (May 18, 2006)

Ouch. Will you please use two hands from now on?


----------



## woodchux (May 18, 2006)

Glad that you are OK...
Sometimes a humbling experience can be good for the soul.


----------



## rbtree (May 18, 2006)

I;m glad it wasn't worse, Clearance!!

This old schooler will never stop one handing.....But, I try to think of all that could happen, like a branch react diferently than I expect, or a gaff slip.....

Today, while limbing a pine, I grabbed for a branch a little too quickly as the chain was still turning....the wind was blowing a bit and the branch didnt pop but hinged down, and there were service wires on the other side of the tree. All was well, but I realized what was happening and piulled my arm back before I got closer than 6 or so inches to the chain.

Cut myself one handing about 28 years ago. I was on an orchard ladder, reaching up cutting a branch, which caught the saw and pulled the chain down onto my other hand which was holding on to an uncut tree part. cut my thumb tendon, surgery required.
Another time, was doing bluff view clearing and reached around my leg to cut a long maple branch, without noticing that it was tensioned. It sprung back and pushed the saw into my knee. Luckily it was only a small cut, but bad enough to where I climbed out of the wood and went to a clinic for a few stitches.


----------



## xander9727 (May 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Clearance. I won't tell you anything you don't already know. I hope you heal quick..........I know a thing or two about chainsaw injuries.
Tod


----------



## Rigger (May 18, 2006)

No shame in being open and honest Clearance, just pleased to hear your going to make it, and you took the hangers out on the way down... way to go! So while we all confess to that most embarrasing slip up, Ye'p me too at 21 but I got it in a good meaty place just above both knees, 8 stitches in one and 9 in the other. I was up this piddly little 30' ornamental spruce I had to take down but had to pintch out the top first. Where I was topping it it was only about Ø4" and was useing my knees to help with balance pushing the top with one hand and tickleing the saw with the other, sure enough out came the bar and dropped across my legs. Here's my excuse... I was useing one of those stupid old radiculous gimmicky should of been outlawed two throttled Homelites, I think they called it a "??" just can't remember, I have not seen one for many years but they had a real long top-rear combo handle that housed a double throttle. That was way before throttle locks which I regard as one of the best inventions to chainsaws as far as the climber is concerned, there was nothing worse or more scary than getting a twig stuck in that back handle of any saw when climbing. .... thanks for the reminder Clearance I am sure we will all take just a little more care for a couple of weeks while it is fresh in our minds.


----------



## clearance (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes. A wake up call that wasn't all that bad, our groundsman just finished his level 3 first aid course (two weeks in school), I was his first patient. I was so happy my tendons weren't cut I was almost laughing, I had to calm him down, tell him to put on the rubber gloves, what to look for, etc. The other time I cut myself, back in 94, was not a happy day for me, to say the least. One thing I found out might be of help, at the hospital the nurses were pouring solution on my cut and wiping at it with those mini antiseptic towelletes. When the doc showed up he said they found that it is best to rinse under tap water to clean a wound, which is what he did, makes sense, if you can drink it it is ok, and then douche it off with the solution. Gets all the chips and dirt out of there better than wiping at it.


----------



## woodchux (May 19, 2006)

I've used a toothbrush to scrub rocks out of my arm before.

Man be careful out there , or we're gonna have to switch you to a 192T


----------



## doggonetrees (May 19, 2006)

Best wishes on the healing process- lay back and reflect. I will still be one handing also, but it is good to be reminded of the dangers involved with saws or any other power equipment. Get well quick!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 19, 2006)

Hate to hear that clearence....anyone that uses a chainsaw long enough is gonna get cut. At least you are able enough to get on here and tell us about it.


----------



## Bermie (May 19, 2006)

Clearance, it's not about collecting points bro', this is your life, limb and livelihood we're talking about. Thank you for posting about your accident, that takes guts and I admire you for that, and I'm really glad to hear it wasn't too bad.


----------



## MS TreeMonkey (May 19, 2006)

Clearance, glad to hear your doing well! It's also good to know that you're not afraid to admit when you "screw up" a little bit. Being the rookie that i am, i have one question, what are hangers?? :bang: Are they the 10" - 12" pieces of limb left one the main stem after limbing the tree? I usually wait until i fell the tree before cutting them off. Should I cut them during my descent? Again, glad to hear you're OK!


----------



## beowulf343 (May 19, 2006)

Treemonkey, the 10-12 inch pieces of wood left on the stem are called stubs or donkey d**ks, etc. Hangers are limbs that have been cut off but are hung up on limbs that are still attached to the tree.
What is a treemonkey?


----------



## MS TreeMonkey (May 19, 2006)

Hmmmm, go figure - hangers are limbs still hanging in the tree! :bang: Guess I should've taken a moment and thought about it before i asked the question!! Thanks for the help! Sorry, i wasn't trying to steal the thread!


----------



## Sprig (May 19, 2006)

Ow! Glad it wasn't worse too, not a lot of meat onna wrist. Heal well and eatcher vitamins man and thanks for the candidness of your post, sharing is caring. Wares and Lerts are good companions.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 19, 2006)

Glad you are gonna be ok, Clearance. Took guts to tell the story here, and all of us with less time on the end of the rope will be more careful for reading it. 

On the r.o.w. one handing was necessary, and I had to do it alot. Developed the habit I guess, cause I still do when needed, fairly comfortably. The only training I got in that area was: Think about whats going to happen before, during and after the cut and dont get your body in the way of the saw. 

After reading several discussions here about the safety issues one handing, I did review the before, during, after, and what if thought process, and changed a couple techniques, and try to do it as little as possible. 

Last fall a guy I worked with cut himself in the forearm pretty badly, severed several tendons. He was doing a side job, without the right equipment, working alone. Bad decision making from the start. It continued. He decided he was capable of one handing a rear handle saw thirty feet up, only tied in with his climbing line. He made the cut, and the follow through went bad, got his left arm, and nearly cut his lifeline. I saw the wound (after surgery) and the scene the next day, partially cut rope still in the tree, and alot of blood splattered all over. I've heartshot deer and seen less blood. Seeing that made me even more careful. His surgery went well, 90-95% use of left hand. Not like new though. 

I know you made none of the errors I described, just wanted to relay the story of the guy I knew who cut himself.


----------



## shucksters (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for passing it on- good reminder for us all- glad you're OK!!!!


----------



## trevmcrev (May 20, 2006)

HI Clearance,
Glad your ok, and thanks for sharing it on here. I know youre an experienced guy and it reminds us all how easy it can happen.

Something sprung to mind here and i dont know if this exists yet. Seeing how common it is to cut your "other" arm when climbing, cutting one handed and holding a branch with the other is there anything out there in terms of cut resistant protection. Im thinking like chaps but a simple wrist to upper fore arm sleeve type thing. If not this could be made out of an old pair of chaps or trousers pretty easy. Only really need one, on your left if your right handed for example. I know most of us can use a climbing saw with either hand but anything crucial you wuold usually position yourself to do with your good hand. Ive heard of a lot of "light" cuts to this area but fortunatly not major ones with severe tendon severing or massive blood loss. But it could happen just as easy. And high enough up could lead to complications, aerial rescue needed or worse.

Heal well,

Trev


----------



## 046 (May 20, 2006)

stupid question, but would chainsaw gloves prevented this?


----------



## rbtree (May 20, 2006)

I don't think that's a stupid question, 046.

I searched and found this:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26280&highlight=chainsaw+gloves

Personally, I don't like bulky gloves, so I wouldn't want to use protective gloves. When it's cold and/or wet, and I have to wear bulky gloves, I find that i have to be really careful as control of the saw is certainly not as good.


----------



## clearance (May 20, 2006)

Speaking of big gloves, a while back Tom D. and myself got into a arguement about them. Toms buddy was tied in once and fell out of a tree after he cut his line with his 020, the throttle stuck because he was wearing huge mitts. Tom said the accident was caused by one handing a saw, I insisited it was because the huge mitts meant he had no control of the saw and the accident would not have happened otherwise. I figure what happened to me was that as I pushed of the top, I must have cut of the holding wood on my left side, I let the throttle off when the top was going over but it must have slightly pinched as it went and kicked the saw back a bit, as the chain was still spinning. Worked yesterday, wasn't a high production day, one handed some branches right on the edge of a fish bearing stream, took my time, was carefull, paid attention. My job out in the bush does not involve powerlines, houses, cars people or anything to damage. No matter where the tops or branches go it is not a big deal really, if they go into a creek I have a groundsmen to pull them out, unlike my fellow climbers I try not to let this happen. The main reason I one hand is prevent branches getting caught in others below them and because I have always pushed off tops, maybe I will try to limit this by inventing some new ways for myself. Again I have learned, it is not the crazy, dangerous things that get you, it is the mundane, everyday, routines jobs that can make one complacent.


----------



## Bermie (May 20, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> HI Clearance,
> Glad your ok, and thanks for sharing it on here. I know youre an experienced guy and it reminds us all how easy it can happen.
> 
> Something sprung to mind here and i dont know if this exists yet. Seeing how common it is to cut your "other" arm when climbing, cutting one handed and holding a branch with the other is there anything out there in terms of cut resistant protection. Im thinking like chaps but a simple wrist to upper fore arm sleeve type thing. If not this could be made out of an old pair of chaps or trousers pretty easy. Only really need one, on your left if your right handed for example. I know most of us can use a climbing saw with either hand but anything crucial you wuold usually position yourself to do with your good hand. Ive heard of a lot of "light" cuts to this area but fortunatly not major ones with severe tendon severing or massive blood loss. But it could happen just as easy. And high enough up could lead to complications, aerial rescue needed or worse.
> ...



Yes, 
what you are describing is already available, a french company called SIP makes them, just a slip on wrist to elbow protective sleeve. A friend of mine in Sweden says her company uses them quite often. I suppose any supplier that stocks SIP chainsaw protective clothing would have them?


----------



## jmack (May 21, 2006)

clearance said:


> Yes, its true, I cut myself yesterday one handing a MS200. There you go, Tom, Bermie, etc, another point for you guys (and girls). Windfirming a 80' hemlock, pushing of a small top, let my mind wander for a second and wham, cut close to the left wrist. Right away I grabbed a branch and squeezed it, all the power was there, didn't hurt, I felt ok and very lucky. Came down, pulled all the hangers on the way down, got some pads on it, stopped the bleeding. In the truck, in the boat, went home, got changed, went to the hospital. The nurses and the doc were very nice, scissored off the strips of skin and put in 8 stitches. Kind of embarrased to admit it to you all, but feel I should put my cards on the table. Be carefull out there everyone, be alert, the world needs more lerts.


 brother clear, speedy recovery, ms 200 a powerful saw indeed , just happy it was'nt major thanks for giving us all a heads up feel better yo , j


----------



## 1I'dJak (May 21, 2006)

glad to hear you're ok and back at 'er! Was it late in the day when you cut yourself? THe one time i cut myself was out spacing and it was late in the day and dog tired.... nicked my leg just above the kevlar on my pants... wasnt't serious but you never really know cuz they don't hurt and as you're getting ready to expose the cut you just hope it aint too bad...


----------



## Treeman67 (May 21, 2006)

*time for changes..*

Maybe we all needed come up idea to wear lightweight arm protective and it breathable. i get alittle nervious about get my arm get too close with saw while topping never know when kickback will get ya or tree took qiuck swing to throw climber saw toward you. speaking of get nick cut on leg, ALWAYS wear safety chaps, even hot days. and don't run saw if you are tired or bad mood, my chapped i had so many nicks and cut that i wasn't aware of and saved myself fom serious injuries.
Anyway is there any product of arm protective ??? i could use one of them....
Treeman67


----------



## Adkpk (May 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear it, Clearance. Posting your inguries, that does take guts. And I second (or third) the advive to not cut when you get tired.


----------



## Bermie (May 22, 2006)

Bermie said:


> Yes,
> what you are describing is already available, a french company called SIP makes them, just a slip on wrist to elbow protective sleeve. A friend of mine in Sweden says her company uses them quite often. I suppose any supplier that stocks SIP chainsaw protective clothing would have them?



Repeat about arm protection if you want it


----------



## Asa (May 22, 2006)

*c/s protective sleeve*



Bermie said:


> Yes,
> what you are describing is already available, a french company called SIP makes them, just a slip on wrist to elbow protective sleeve. A friend of mine in Sweden says her company uses them quite often. I suppose any supplier that stocks SIP chainsaw protective clothing would have them?



Yes thats true. In the company I work for everybody has to wear the c/s protective sleeves since one of the employees had an accident two years ago. Since then they've prevented injury on at least two occasions. On one of the near accidents the guy cut almost right through the sleeve on 10 cm long cut right across the forearm. According to himself it would have been quite devastating hadnt he worn the sleeve. The sleeves are also easy to wear and dont make the chainsaw handling or climbing any clumsier, I can highly recommend them.


----------



## younggun (May 22, 2006)

*arm protection*

i think husky makes some


----------



## trevmcrev (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Bermie & Asa, i will try and locate some of these in Australia.

Trev


----------



## Treeman67 (May 23, 2006)

*Arm Protection*

where can i get arm protection, can i get it from website to order it???
Treeman67


----------



## Dan R Porter (May 25, 2006)

*The Answer*

Glad your ok man. Get one of these...



http://www.blackanddecker.com/Produc...ProductID=9867

Thought you might neeed a laugh.


----------

